# Unknown Weird Thin Film Object In Aquarium



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I was just doing water change on my 10g and suddenly noticed some kind of weird stuff in the tank. it's kind of a very thin plastic film but breaks in the million pieces when I tried to net it out.
Seems like they were peeled off the glass as I was vacuuming the tank. 
I sucked most of them out using my WC tube but once I add new water in it showed up again. 
anyone have an idea what this might be? I used prime in new water, could that be the cause?? but I've never seen anything like this in my 180g.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I've never seen anything like this before definately strange.
Hopefully someone else will know what it is and be able to help you.

What do you keep in your 10gal?


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I have a 3" Brazilian black arowanan in the 10g.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Looks like something that was never taken off the tank?
Is it glass or acrylic?
Maybe it was supposed to be taken off before filled and its finally coming off itself.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

it's a regular 10g glass tank. had the tank running for few years before never had anything like this. 
it's been sitting in the basement for couple months until last Monday then on Friday night this showed up.


----------



## Tool (Feb 18, 2010)

Do you have a lid on your tank? Something may be falling into the tank if not.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

yes, i have lid on that tank. tight lid is a must for arowana.
I cleaned the tank and everything in it very well and see if it will show up again.


----------

